# Allerton Cat Rescue (Bradford) - Homes needed



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Allerton Cat Rescue in Bradford desparately need loving homes for the many unwanted and mistreated cats they have.

Brenda has nursed all back to health and all are are spayed / neutered etc. If you can give a home to one of these wonderful cats please contact [email protected] or Brenda on 01274 481984

Betsy









Bruno: Bruno is one of our black and white cats who gets overlooked but he is a beautiful cat with a lovely nature and would be happy with children and other pets.









Esme: Esme came to us after she had been stoned and was barely able to walk. She has made a good recovery but she is quite shy and timid after her bad experience and would really benefit from a quiet house and lots of cuddles.









Trudy: Trudy is a very friendly and affectionate cat and would make a lovely addition to someones home.









Mable:









Lucy: Lucy is an older cat she has a very placid nature and is looking for a comy knee to curl up on.









Biscuit: Biscuit is a gorgeous looking cat with a personality to match









Baxter: Baxter is a lovely B&W cat who is often overlooked


----------

